# Heresy Online's Fantabulous Fiction Extravaganza!



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's the deal in a nutshell folks!

On May 15th, the Heresy Online membership will vote for their fave Fan Fiction from our Heresy members. This gives nearly 8 weeks to get a piece written for the event.

Requirements.

2000 words or less.
In English, please, lol.
Spell-checked.
WFHB or 40K related.
Your own work.
That's it! 

It can be posted in the 40K or WHFB Fiction forums and should be given a link in the thread linked below. Any other questions should be given to me in the thread lined below or via PM. Recognition will be received by the winners!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7765


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Voting has begun! Cast your vote for your favorite!


----------

